# Wiiu forum(s)?



## Langin (Apr 3, 2012)

Right Lily mentioned in this topic: http://gbatemp.net/topic/324334-rumour-wii-u-less-powerful-than-ps3xbox-360/page__pid__4168663__st__30#entry4168663

that there was no Wiiu forum, but with all these rumors running around etc. I think it would be a nice time to create a Wiiu forum.

Wiiu General Discussion

And I voted yes.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 3, 2012)

I see no point, it'd be just as inactive as the Vita forums were. I'd rather wait until we get more info, a ton more info. Launch dates, launch titles, features, etc.


----------



## Etheboss (Apr 3, 2012)

Hehe, don't you think the GBATemp mods haven't already thought about this /discussed this?

Lets just wait, nothing really substantial has been released yet about the WiiU, only how powerfull it might be, how it looks like, some games that are coming to the device and when it maybe is going to be released.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 3, 2012)

Etheboss said:


> Hehe, don't you think the GBATemp mods haven't already thought about this /discussed this?
> 
> Lets just wait, nothing really substantial has been released yet about the WiiU, *only how powerfull it might be*, how it looks like, some games that are coming to the device and when it maybe is going to be released.


We still don't know that, so far it's all been rumors.


----------



## Langin (Apr 3, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Etheboss said:
> 
> 
> > Hehe, don't you think the GBATemp mods haven't already thought about this /discussed this?
> ...



Etheboss what's your point? Why can't we discus it as well?



Suprgamr232 said:


> I see no point, it'd be just as inactive as the Vita forums were. I'd rather wait until we get more info, a ton more info. Launch dates, launch titles, features, etc.



*checks the 3DS forums*

The 3DS forums were VERY active before it even launched! This is not a Sony forum mate.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 3, 2012)

Dark Langin said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > I see no point, it'd be just as inactive as the Vita forums were. I'd rather wait until we get more info, a ton more info. Launch dates, launch titles, features, etc.
> ...


Yeah, because we knew more about it. We know jack shit about this.

EDIT: Let me put it to you this way, say we do get a discussion forum. The contents would most likely be:
"RUMOR: WIIU MORE POWERFUL THAN 360/PS3"
"RUMOR: WIIU LESS POWERFUL THAN 360/PS3"
"RUMOR: WIIU MAY GET [INSERT GAME NAME HERE]!"
"RUMOR: WIIU MAY GET [INSERT GAME NAME HERE]!"
"RUMOR: WIIU MAY GET [INSERT GAME NAME HERE]!"
"RUMOR: WIIU MAY GET [INSERT GAME NAME HERE]!"
"RUMOR: WIIU MAY GET [INSERT GAME NAME HERE]!"

Along with a bunch of "What would you like to see/hear/smell/eat on the Wii-U? threads. It's just pointless.


----------



## Etheboss (Apr 3, 2012)

Dark Langin said:


> Etheboss what's your point? Why can't we discus it as well?





Suprgamr232 said:


> *checks the 3DS forums*
> 
> The 3DS forums were VERY active before it even launched! This is not a Sony forum mate.





Suprgamr232 said:


> Yeah, because we knew more about it. We know jack shit about this.


Exactly..


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 3, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...



Wikipedia disagrees with you.

Also, I vote yes. The forum is going to have to be created within the next 6 months anyway, so why not now? Every day that passes more and more Wii U info / rumours will be leaked / announced, and more and more people are going to be wanting to speculate about it. There's is no disadvantage to opening one now, so why not?


----------



## Langin (Apr 3, 2012)

Etheboss, check who voted for yes...

>.> the staff seem to like it! Though the old staff do.

Hahahaha that made me laugh Suprgamr232, before the 3DS was announced a LOT of crap was around here with rumors. But why do we need to know more before we can even start a forum? I can easily prove to become a handy tool on this forum!

Wizerzak you've ninja'd me! =3 with a better post! Nice work.


----------



## Etheboss (Apr 3, 2012)

lol, a few minutes ago it was 3-2 against...but lets make it clear, i am not against it, but at this point yes, just BECAUSE its mostly rumours ATM..


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't see no harm in having a section just for Wii U. It would keep other areas clean because we'll be coming to a point where a lot of news is going to leak out pre-E3.

You either post there, or you don't.


----------



## YayMii (Apr 3, 2012)

It's too early for a Wii U forum. IIRC the 3DS forum was only created 1-2 months before its release (or at least after Nintendo announced the release date), so why should we get one now?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 3, 2012)

YayMii said:


> It's too early for a Wii U forum. IIRC the 3DS forum was only created 1-2 months before its release (or at least after Nintendo announced the release date), so why should we get one now?


Nope it was April 2010, around 11 months before release. Wii U will be released in 9 months.


----------



## SifJar (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, we totally need a forum for people to post threads like

"When will the WiiU be hacked??//>>?"
"Where are the WiiU ROMzzz??//?"
"How will the WiiU be hacked???>>??>?!"
"What emulators will work on WiiU???///?/"

And other useless speculative crap from people who haven't a clue what they're talking about.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 3, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> > It's too early for a Wii U forum. IIRC the 3DS forum was only created 1-2 months before its release (or at least after Nintendo announced the release date), so why should we get one now?
> ...



Actually just under 8 months.

Also, @[member='SifJar'] I doubt that will happen, it didn't happen much with the 3DS and even less with the Vita.


----------



## prowler (Apr 3, 2012)

Dark Langin said:


> The 3DS forums were VERY active before it even launched!


They wasn't.


----------



## emigre (Apr 3, 2012)

I say yes, so I have a new arena to troll in.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 3, 2012)

Take a look here and look at the number of threads that were moved to the 3DS section when it was created.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 3, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Take a look here and look at the number of threads that were moved to the 3DS section when it was created.


Oh sure, rumors, speculations, jokes, announcements about 4 or 5 pages in, more speculation, more rumors. We definitely haven't had that much "discussion" about the Wii U yet, cuz we don't know jack shit about it.

Also, posting a Wikipedia article was probably not the most intelligent thing you could do when trying to prove me wrong, especially when there wasn't a lot of factual info in it. Figured I should throw that in here as well before I forget.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 3, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Take a look here and look at the number of threads that were moved to the 3DS section when it was created.
> ...



Fine, if you don't think it's worth talking about, be that way and don't post in the Wii U sub-forum.

There's literally NOTHING to lose by creating one. It frees up space from other forums, creates a more centralised place for people to find out info regarding the console, and encourages people to talk and speculate about what is to come. So my question is 'Why not?'.


----------



## Langin (Apr 3, 2012)

Right Lily mentioned in this topic: http://gbatemp.net/topic/324334-rumour-wii-u-less-powerful-than-ps3xbox-360/page__pid__4168663__st__30#entry4168663

that there was no Wiiu forum, but with all these rumors running around etc. I think it would be a nice time to create a Wiiu forum.

Wiiu General Discussion

And I voted yes.


----------



## SifJar (Apr 3, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Also, @[member='SifJar'] I doubt that will happen, it didn't happen much with the 3DS and even less with the Vita.



It happened a lot with the 3DS. Didn't notice too much with the Vita, but there were a lot of threads like that for the 3DS (and still are). And there have already been several threads like that for the WiiU, no need to encourage more with a section for it.


----------



## Veho (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm all for a WiiU forum, if it will keep all these rumour threads out of the News / User Submitted News boards.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 3, 2012)

I just noticed something rather interesting.

You asked us for our opinions on whether we think it's a good idea or not, and when we disagree with you you tell us we're wrong and this should happen. I'm all for arguments and such, but doesn't that remove the entire point of this thread? You should've just said "We should have a Wii U forum."


EDIT: At least, that's the way your OP seemed to be going.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 3, 2012)

I would say "I don't see the need for a console we barely know anything about" but we had forums for the NGP when it was still the NGP.

I'd say we get forums for it after E3 this year since we'll actually have concrete info on it. I don't think we need a whole forum at the moment for the occasional rumor thread about it that we get maybe once or twice a month.

Plus we get rumor threads about the PS4/Xbox 360 and I don't see many complaints on that.


----------



## Etheboss (Apr 3, 2012)

I still don't get it why this topic is even here, this is why we have GBAtemp Mods, Admins and Supervisors like @Guild McCommunist (love the name BTW)...
They probably have it ready to go already, or a least are thinking about it..and the comment of @Guild McCommunist makes sense.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 3, 2012)

Etheboss said:


> I still don't get it why this topic is even here, this is why we have GBAtemp Mods, Admins and Supervisors like @Guild McCommunist (love the name BTW)...
> They probably have it ready to go already, or a least are thinking about it..and the comment of @Guild McCommunist makes sense.


Guilds a reporter, he's not _that_ important.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 3, 2012)

Etheboss said:


> They probably have it ready to go already, or a least are thinking about it.


lol not in the slightest.


----------



## Etheboss (Apr 3, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Etheboss said:
> 
> 
> > They probably have it ready to go already, or a least are thinking about it.
> ...


MM, i don't buy that...


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 3, 2012)

Etheboss said:


> MM, i don't buy that...


Why?

Its a case of supply and demand, if demand was there they'll do it.  So far half want it half don't so right now nothing is planned.


----------



## pwsincd (Apr 3, 2012)

if people are gonna ask / post dumb questions about the wiiu , they will do it regardless of gbatemp having a specific slot for it , so at least having the wiiu section would at least categorise the shite posts to one place and not all over the place.


----------



## Etheboss (Apr 3, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> Etheboss said:
> 
> 
> > MM, i don't buy that...
> ...


See it as a compliment, i was under the impression that you are a very good organized forum atm.
People that are well organized plan ahead, and its no secret that the WiiU will come out somewhere after the summer holidays.
Or am i wrong?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 3, 2012)

Etheboss said:


> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> > Etheboss said:
> ...


They do extremely well considering that this is done in their little spare time.  With that little time they would tend to more meaningful things like moderating, looking at features for the forum, looking into any possible bugs/errors as well as actually spend time on the forum doing things they enjoy.

Something like this is more:

Admin: "Wii U is out soon, shall we do a section for it?"
Rest of staff: "yeah alright"
Admin: Who wants to mod it?
*a few volunteer*
*admin creates Wii U section*

Something like this does not require a plan, its not a big thing at all. Just a bit of code here and there and done.


----------



## Etheboss (Apr 3, 2012)

Lol, ok...thanks for explaining...still, this is proof you thought about it..

Jusk Kidding guys...OK i never said it..


----------



## SifJar (Apr 3, 2012)

Etheboss said:


> Lol, ok...thanks for explaining...still, this is proof you thought about it..


No it isn't.


----------



## Langin (Apr 3, 2012)

I'll go and ask Costello personally, he's the boss together with Shaunj66 ^^


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 3, 2012)

Etheboss said:


> Lol, ok...thanks for explaining...still, this is proof you thought about it..


I've not seen it mentioned at all, maybe they have but not posted about it...maybe they haven't.

If there is enough interest I'm sure it'll happen.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 3, 2012)

I'll remind you all that the 3DS had some solid information on it when the forum was made. Currently the Wii U is about as mysterious as the Vita when it was first announced (under the name NGP).

Anyone remember how exciting the NGP forums were before the official reveal? Yeah, I'm sure we do.

I'd say we don't make the same mistake again and wait until E3 when it gets an actual reveal and not suffer through another dead forum that's either the waste basket of "rumor" threads or full of flamebait kindling, or both.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 3, 2012)

Nintendo has never been known for keeping projects names the same as the released system, so making the section would pretty much be a waist of time until we get more information and a confirmed name for it.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 3, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Nintendo has never been known for keeping projects names the same as the released system, so making the section would pretty much be a waist of time until we get more information and a confirmed name for it.


Yeah I easily see them renaming it especially as a lot of people would just see it as a peripheral for the Wii and also the 3DS had problems because people thought that was just another DS.


----------



## EyeZ (Apr 3, 2012)

After reading the whole thread i can understand the argument for both sides, but i would say wait a while until there is more info on the WiiU.


----------



## Langin (Apr 3, 2012)

Right Lily mentioned in this topic: http://gbatemp.net/topic/324334-rumour-wii-u-less-powerful-than-ps3xbox-360/page__pid__4168663__st__30#entry4168663

that there was no Wiiu forum, but with all these rumors running around etc. I think it would be a nice time to create a Wiiu forum.

Wiiu General Discussion

And I voted yes.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 3, 2012)

Hadrian said:


> The Catboy said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo has never been known for keeping projects names the same as the released system, so making the section would pretty much be a waist of time until we get more information and a confirmed name for it.
> ...


Not to mention Nintendo has already gotten a lot of negative feedback from it, I doubt they are even keeping the same design, let alone the same name..


----------



## Xuphor (Apr 4, 2012)

Dark Langin said:


> I'll go and ask Costello personally, he's the boss together with Shaunj66 ^^



That might work. He listened to me when I told him to change the names of the General Console Discussion to General Gaming Discussion, and the Computers forum to Computer Games and Technology.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 4, 2012)

Wait, so what are the disadvantages to this again?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 4, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Wait, so what are the disadvantages to this again?


Cluttering up the forums, no activity, pointless doing so as early as it is.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Apr 4, 2012)

Dark Langin said:


> Right Lily mentioned in this topic: http://gbatemp.net/t...30#entry4168663
> 
> that there was no Wiiu forum, *but with all these rumors running around etc. I think it would be a nice time to create a Wiiu forum*.
> 
> ...


Actually I think it'd be better to establish a WiiU forum after more facts are ascertained.

Having a forum to discuss rumours doesn't really do good for anyone


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 4, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, so what are the disadvantages to this again?
> ...


It would do quite the opposite. It would stop topics being scattered all over the place and centralise them, thus being less cluttered.



> no activity


I'm pretty sure people would find things to talk about. And besides, if they don't what harm is no activity going to do?



> pointless doing so as early as it is.


I'd like to remind you that the 3DS forums were made 11 months before release and the Vita forums made before we even knew it's name!
Also, as I said in reply to the second quote, there's no harm in doing so.

Edit: Even @[member='Costello'] is in favour of the idea


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 4, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Wizerzak said:
> ...


What, the 2 posts a month we get in the USN? Lol. 

And no one would find anything to talk about if we don't know anything about the thing. Same thing happened with the Vita and 3DS if I recall.


----------



## Costello (Apr 4, 2012)

of course we'll have a Wii U forum, now when... right now? no.
In the coming days or weeks... maybe. Staff will decide.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 4, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > Suprgamr232 said:
> ...



There's only 2 posts a month (actually, more than that) because no one has anywhere to chat about it. I can currently think of at leat 15 topics which would create discussions.

Plus, I repeat again; no harm can come of creating them now.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 4, 2012)

COSTELLO HAS SPOKEN.

EDIT: And lolwut he has a new avatar...how did I miss that...


----------



## Langin (Apr 4, 2012)

Costello said:
			
		

> of course a Wii U forum will be created.
> it's a matter of hours/days now.
> 
> thanks for your concern



Woops a bit late I guess xD


----------



## Janthran (Apr 7, 2012)

It'd be better than people spamming Wii U rumors in USN.


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you staff!


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for the WiiU forum


----------

